# Bolt input to TV disconnects itself



## BamaMarv (Aug 21, 2013)

When I use my Tivo Vox Remote to change the input on my TV from HDMI 1 (where my Bolt is) to another input (for another component like my DVD), then later try to come back to the Bolt on HDMI 1, I see "snow" or a black screen with a "no signal" infobox every time, i.e., no signal from the Bolt. But if I disconnect the Bolt's HDMI cable at the TV & plug it back up, the signal comes back every time. It's like it goes into sleep mode. What's weird is that the audio still works. I've never had this problem with this TV in 6 years of use & have used a Tivo & Roku & DVD together for years with no issues, but I just got my Bolt last week & it's only losing signal on that unit. I've used HDMI 1 with other components in the past with no problems, and it'll do it on HDMI 2 or 3 if I plug the Bolt into that input. What's happening here? I believe it's a Bolt problem since it happens only with the Bolt & with any HDMI input I use.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you have CEC (or whatever your TV calls it) enabled? I bet it's related to that.

Is your Bolt going in to Standby Mode?

Is there a Receiver inline?

-KP


----------



## BamaMarv (Aug 21, 2013)

I have 2012 Panasonic 60" plasma & it has CEC, which Panasonic calls VIERA Link. It's off.

The Bolt continues to work, no standby & stays powered, and I can even still hear the audio, just no video.

I use a Sony receiver for audio, and I run the 3.5mm TRS stereo output out of the Bolt into an RCA splitter to run the audio into the receiver. The receiver is not connected to the TV at all and the Tivo remote only controls the volume on that receiver, nothing else, not even the input selector or the power - I use a separate remote for that, but I typically just leave the receiver on & only use the receiver's remote to change the audio input when I switch from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2 or 3. I know what you're thinking, but I left the audio alone & tried moving between HDMI inputs and the Bolt still turns its video signal off.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hmmm...is this new behavior?

Are you turning off the 'other' device prior to switching TV Inputs, or leaving it on?

Is there a 3rd HDMI Input you could try switching to first and then on to the TiVO?

It seems like it must be some kind of HDMI Handshake issue, since unplugging/replugging solves it.

If you power down the TV while on the TiVo does it work OK at power on? (does it happen at normal power on to the TiVo only?)

-KP


----------



## BamaMarv (Aug 21, 2013)

The problem started when I hooked up the Bolt for the first time.

The other devices are off when I switch the TV input.

I have 3 HDMI inputs and the Tivo Bolt doesn't like any of them - loses signal on wherever it's connected.

The input is a TV function, so I can't power off the TV & do it.

I noticed that a couple of times I switched inputs using the remote, it didn't lose the signal, but if I kept changing inputs & coming back, it would eventually lose the signal. So it happens about 90% of the time, not 100%, and that may be a good clue to something.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

So, putting the TiVo in Standby is not something I've ever recommended, put if it _is_ in Standby when you switch to that input, do you get a picture when the TiVo wakes up?

-KP


----------



## BamaMarv (Aug 21, 2013)

My understanding of Tivo's "standby mode" is that's the unit is not functioning EXCEPT to record programs as scheduled, which means no audio or video. That's what Tivo says it is, and when I've put it in Standby mode before, it appears "dead" for all practical purposes except you see it's recording. 

I don't believe it's in Standby mode because I still have audio when the video isn't working. If I had no audio, I would be inclined to agree with you on that possibility. Also note that when it goes into Standby mode, I don't get "snow" or a "no signal" infobox - just a black screen. Also when it wakes up from Standby mode, it takes bit longer to come back vs the quick return of the video the moment I plug the HDMI back in.

What gets me about all this is that the TV input button should have no effect on the Tivo functions, just as turning the TV off or the TV volume up or muting it has no effect on the Tivo.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It's not turning off the video. It's a Handshake error.

That's why I was wondering if there was a handshake error when you woke up the TiVo, while the TV was already on, from Standby.

-KP


----------



## BamaMarv (Aug 21, 2013)

kpeters59 said:


> It's not turning off the video. It's a Handshake error.
> 
> That's why I was wondering if there was a handshake error when you woke up the TiVo, while the TV was already on, from Standby.
> 
> -KP


I don't think it's on standby or I wouldn't have audio the whole time. I'm guessing that the Tivo is recognizing the input button in error, which should only affect the TV.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Try a different cord.


----------



## BamaMarv (Aug 21, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> Try a different cord.


That was the first thing I did was to swap out the HDMI cable, but good thinking. I always default to the simplest solutions first, like "is it plugged in?", "is the unit on?", "is the volume up?", "is the cord good?", etc.


----------



## Great Big Radio (Aug 17, 2019)

I was looking for a solution and found this thread. And while I waited to be authorized to post here, I played around until I hit the solution...at least for me.

Go to the Audio/Video settings, and uncheck “Auto” and everything that’s not 1080. Check only the the three 1080 resolutions. See if that works for you too.


----------



## Bill Chester (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm a newby and found this post that is exactly what is happening with my bolt and panasonic tv. I've tried everything including the last post here. I've received two new tivos from tivo and they all do the same thing. when i change inputs and come back to tivo all i have is a total grey screen. nothing works on the remote at that time. you can get it all back by turning the tv off and back on. i'm really done trying to fix this problem but just decided to live with it. its some king of handshake hdmi problem between bolt and panasonic tv's and mine is also a plasma it that makes any difference. i don't expect to find the solution but I thought i would try one last time to see if anyone can help. thanks. btw, i've had a roamio hooked up to exactly to same cables and such for years and always worked fine.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

You could try rolling back to the old tivo OS. I think that might fix your problem I also have an old Panasonic plasma with handshake issues


----------



## Bill Chester (Apr 9, 2020)

how do you roll back? would you lose some functionality and how would upcoming updates deal with the old os? thanks for your reply. i really didn't think I would get any feedback.


----------

